

New iPhone 3G Sold Out - reddit
http://www.appleiphoneapps.com/2008/07/new-iphone-3g-sold-out/

======
inovica
I was on of the first in to get one in the O2 store here in the UK. They sold
out within a couple of hours and they had around 100 in stock.

------
mlinsey
Pretty amazing considering the initial supply of first-gen iPhones didn't sell
out in most places (even the Palo Alto Apple store) until a day or two after
launch.

~~~
timr
They didn't launch the first one simultaneously in every market around the
world.

------
Prrometheus
Walked up to the San Diego Apple store, saw a three hour line, walked away.
Hoping for better luck tomorrow.

~~~
maximilian
sweet. I was thinking of going just to see, but i'm glad i didn't. 3 hrs is a
long time.

------
fallentimes
Boston still has some.

~~~
hugh
Sacramento is out.

~~~
donw
Guess that means I'll have to wait a week or so to pick one up. Which doesn't
bother me one bit. :)

------
icey
Chandler AZ had some as of 3:00 this afternoon. I waited in line for about 45
minutes, then had a happy hour with some cow-orkers.

------
hubble
My life is so miserable now that you have an iphone but I don't.

